# Logitech G15/G510 Applets programmieren



## MichaProgs (18. Sep 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich besitze eine Logitech G510 Gaming-Tastatur. Diese hat ein LCD-Display um beispielsweise die CPU & RAM-Auslastung anzuzeigen. Auch laufende iTunes-Titel können angezeigt werden. Da ich allerdings zur Zeit mehr über Spotify Musik höre, würde ich gerne dessen Daten (Interpret, Titel, Laufzeit etc.) auf dem Display anzeigen lassen. Dafür gibt es aber leider keine Applets (ich konnte zwar eins finden, dort wird allerdings immer eine Exception ausgegeben - sprich unbrauchbar).

Nun würde mich interessieren, ob es möglich ist solche Applets auch in Java zu programmieren. Ein entsprechendes SDK ("LCDSDK) wird von Logitech mitgeliefert. Darin enthalten ist z.B. ein Lib-Ordner. Darin wiederum enthalten ist eine *.dll-Datei. Für mich klingt das alles sehr nach C++.

Meine Fragen ist nun, ob man mit dieser dll-Lib via Java ein entsprechendes Applet programmieren kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

LG
TB94


----------



## InfectedBytes (18. Sep 2015)

mithilfe von JNI (Java Native Interface) geht sowas schon, ist aber schon relativ aufwendig und nicht unbedingt für Anfänger geeignet


----------



## MichaProgs (18. Sep 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Wenn ich mir den Wikipedia-Eintrag von JNI durchlese bzw. mir ein Tutorial ansehe, dann lese ich da raus, dass ich im Prinzip "Bauteile" von C++ verwende und diese mit Java kompiliere. Da ich auch ein gewisses Grundwissen in C++ habe, wäre es wohl einfach hier die Sprache zu wechseln?! JNI scheint mir tatsächlich etwas kompliziert.


----------



## InfectedBytes (18. Sep 2015)

Ist halt die Frage ob du c++ gut genug kannst, versuchen kannst du es ja mal


----------

